
Show HN: GetHTTPSforFree.com, a no-install browers-based Let's Encrypt client - diafygi
https://gethttpsforfree.com
======
dimlyaware
Very cool. Like what devhxinc said this is hugely useful. I was not looking
forward to trying to decipher let's encrypt at home. I'm impressed how quickly
this was put together.

------
devhxinc
This is neat tool especially for people like me who run custom web servers or
web server software that is not supported by the Let's Encrypt client.

------
niksmac
What is the difference in this against StartSSL? It’s free, automated, and
open ?

~~~
OmgImAlexis
Well for one StartSSL charges to revoke certificates.

